# do you consider a Subway sandwich junk food.



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

dang, my keyboard.

anyway, so a Subway sandwich with mustard and italian dressing on ww bread, no meat, no mayo. do you consider that junk. i`ve been eating that an awful lot lately and wondering.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

So it's just bread w/ mustard and dressing? Any lettuce tomatoes peppers??

Why on earth would you paying subway prices for that??

Ok, sorry that was rude









Yes I would consider it "junk" because it breaks all my food rules

1) eat local first
2) if not local, eat organic (at least anything I eat the skins on like tomatoes/peppers or the whole veggie like lettuce)
3) Whole Wheat MUST equal 100% whole wheat/whole grains and subways is not (at least last time I checked)

never mind what could possibly be in that dressing and mustard?

if you are eating "a lot" then why not buy/make a really good loaf of bread, make a bottle of good vinaigrette, and buy your own veggies. There are some really good natural mustards out there too. The initial cost of buying it might be more than a single sandwich at a fast food place but you would get a lot more meals and know where your food was coming from.....


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

It's better than a Big Mac, but I wouldn't consider it that healthy. PP is right, the bread probably doesn't have that much "whole wheat" in it, the Italian dressing is probably filled with ****, and who knows what's in the mustard. Veggies with oil & vinegar is good though! So not all of it is "junk". But there are better choices.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

It's not that good for you, and probably better with meat on it, even though obviously the meat has bad stuff in it, too. But so do the veggies, so there you go. I would choose Subway over McDonald if I had to do fast food, though.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
It's better than a Big Mac, but I wouldn't consider it that healthy. PP is right, the bread probably doesn't have that much "whole wheat" in it, the Italian dressing is probably filled with ****, and who knows what's in the mustard. Veggies with oil & vinegar is good though! So not all of it is "junk". But there are better choices.

That. In my town, our fast food options are a nasty McDonalds-ish place, Subway or pizza. So yeah, it's healthier than a burger made of mystery meat, but I don't fool myself into thinking it's great.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Not sure if you're veg, but I think their chicken is not terrible, is it? IIRC it's like cut up chicken breast, not deli slices? I might be wrong, I don't eat at Subway much.

I think as far as fast food goes it's not a terrible option. Not as good as a (healthy) home-made lunch though.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

It really depends on what your version of healthy is.
I think if its between typical fast food and subway, subway is the healthier choice.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

The bread isn't whole wheat, it's wheat. The first ingredient is enriched wheat flour.

WHEAT BREAD: *Enriched flour* (*flour*, malted barley flour, niacin, iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), water, whole wheat flour, *high fructose corn syrup*, wheat gluten, contains less than 2% of the following: wheat bran, yeast, salt, soybean oil, dough conditioner (acetylated tartaric acid esters of mono-and diglycerides, ammonium sulfate, calcium sulfate, ascorbic acid, azodicarbonamide, potassium iodate, amylase (enzymes)], cracked wheat, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, *caramel color (contains sulfites)*, dried honey preparation (honey powder, invert sugar, wheat starch, soy bran flour, silicon dioxide [anti-caking]), mineral oil.

Blech! No, not healthy at all.

The italian dressing contains MSG.

Yes, I would call it junk food. Expensive junk food marketed to make people think it's good for them.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

good grief, velochic, those ingredients are appalling!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Good to know they havent changed since the last time I looked









Nasty!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I think it would be worse with any kind of meats because it would up the sodium and preservatives you're taking in...

I do think Subway is junk food--and I eat there occasionally, there's one right next to my office and I appreciate the fact that they're pretty transparent about the calories and fat you're taking in--so it's easy to plan around. But I don't think it's particularly good for me. I get turkey when I eat but cheap meat really freaks me out so it's not often.

Mostly, I would worry about sodium and HFCS in Subway sandwiches. They do have just oil and vinegar so that would be one easy switch to eliminate whatever mystery ingredients are in their italian dressing.

You could probably pack a more satisfying meal from home, with the same calorie/fat count as subway, and be a happier, healthier eater in the long run.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, I meant among the fast-food options, not as a homemade substitute. And, no Hollybear, I`m not eating bread with mustard and dressing (







)...I meant all veggies but no meat. So, ok, you all consider that junk food. Thanks. That`ll make me think twice the next time I stop there.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

IMO - I consider it a healthier option in comparison to other "fast food" options available. They have to have a full load of veggies on the sandwich, and only oil/vinager, S/P and maybe mayo

DH & I have this discussion at least 1xmonth. He's always on the run with the boys and makes choices about lunch. So for us this is how it ranks

Worse Options:
McDonalds
Taco bell
Burger King
Culvers

Better Options:
Subway
Cousins Sandwiches

Best Option:
Eat at home!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I don't consider it junk, but it's not healthy either. For me it's one of those gray area foods and definitely one of the healthier fast food options.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

For this forum, its junk food. For MANY people I know, in several states and across several income brackets, it is not junk food. It contains vegetables (there are people who do not eat any vegetables for months on end.) It contains whole grain (plenty of Wonder Bread buyers abound.) You can get chicken breast on it (factory farmed, but not ground and formed and dyed.)

The additives are the main negative, but I would imagine I would be doing several of my coworkers a healthy favor if I swapped out their Banquet frozen entrees and Burger King oreo pies for that exact Subway sandwich.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Honey693* 
I don't consider it junk, but it's not healthy either. For me it's one of those gray area foods and definitely one of the healthier fast food options.

I agree. There is much worse out there.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
There is much worse out there.

That`s what I thought. We mostly eat at home and our only outside food indulgence is a Sub or an occasional veggie burger. The last few weeks have been exceptionally busy for me which is why I`m even asking this question here. At least I can see the veggies and it`s not something unknown ground into a burger patty, yk.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Subway is the only kind of fast food we still eat, usually only when we are on the road. It is definitely better than McDonalds. Since seeing Food INC however I keep thinking about those horror slaughter houses. I imagine that Subway meat is also from those places. Also, all the additives are not good.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

It's several steps up from a big mac or extruded chicken nuggets and I wouldn't call it junk exactly, but it's not health food either.

My dad used to own a Subway.

I'd switch the processed dressing for oil and vinegar and get oregano and slat and pepper. That way you avoid what ever is in the dressing.

The bread comes in frozen sticks and has an ingredient list a mile long.

Unless things have changed (and the way the company was going I doubt they have) the veggies have been trucked from God knows where and aren't high quality. Corporate made all operators order all their veggies from one company. My dad had been getting his from a local farm at the farmers market (lower price, better quality) and they made him quit and order from their out of state supplier. The quality was so poor that he started ordering the bare minimum from the approved supplier and getting the rest from the local farm on the down low.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

One of the better choices for fast food junk food I suppose.

I'm lucky in that I live somewhere where my fast food is a little german deli with such amazing healthy local food.







I know not everyone has that option though.

When I'm in an area without, I always consider the grocery store. What can I grab there and make into "fast food". Some veggies, fruit cheese and meat and I spend less than at subway!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm with the others. It is better than a lot of the other fast food places but not something I would eat regularly.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I personally love subway's veggie subs w/ provolone. Its basicly a salad on bread, and yes, its probably way over priced, ($5 for a footlong), but its good, quick & easy and better than a lot of other stuff available when your out and about. Specially' if I have more stuff to do, and don't feel inclined to drive 30-120 minutes round trip home & back, depending on where I am.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My dh works for one of the suppliers so even if I have a sandwhich at home I am eating Subway


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

We stopped eating there a while ago after someone who owned one told my husband all about the icky veggie and meat sources and the bread ingredients. One of my biggest concerns is an ingredient that is used in their breads and the breads you find in most grocery stores - Azodicarbonamide.

http://blog.foodfacts.com/index.php/...id-most-bread/

http://blog.greenenergytv.com/blog/e...arbonamide-ada

I know there aren't a lot of options for folks out there when they need to grab something on the run. Like a pp mentioned, I try to find something quick at a grocery store or Whole Foods. We also have an awesome Polish deli who makes delicious homemade kielbasi sandwiches (on their own bread) and pierogies.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I mean, I guess it's a little better than mcdonalds or something, it's still junk though.

If I'm out and about, and have to eat something, I would try to find a local sandwhich place instead, or a grocery store, and get some milk and cheese or cheese and veggies or something as a snack.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

What about Chipotle? Chipotle seems to have some pretty good ingredients, but I'll confess that I haven't researched that thoroughly. I love that their portions are so huge that I can feed my family of 5 for $12, with (at least, what appears to be) whole foods.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm in canada. we don't have chipotle here, i don't think.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think Chiptole is a bit higher as far as quality of ingredients goes.

They have free range pork so I usually get that.

http://www.chipotle.com/#/flash/fwi_fare


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of high-fructose corn syrup (in the bread, the dressing, and probably the mustard) and other sugars, as well as processed refined flour, pesticide-soaked veggies from who-knows-where, and artificial chemical flavorings and preservatives. You could do a lot better making the same sandwich at home.

If you're on a roadtrip or something and really starving and there's really no other option, then go for it, any port in a storm. But speaking for myself, I'd feel better about making my own.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I agree with the majority here - it's not the worst, but it is still junk.
If we are going to eat fast food it's usually Tim Hortons sandwiches and wraps, which are also junk, but not the worst.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
If I'm out and about, and have to eat something, I would try to find a local sandwhich place instead, or a grocery store, and get some milk and cheese or cheese and veggies or something as a snack.

If I'm in the rare situation where I find myself away from home and I need something fast, I do something similar. Most grocery stores these days have salad bars where you can assemble something healthy. At the grocery, I can also purchase artisanal bread and all natural sandwich fixings if they don't have a salad bar.

If we're somewhere unfamiliar, we simply ask someone where there is a good, fresh, local place to eat that's quick. We've never had a problem finding something good. And as a last resort, we've always found local Mexican restaurants to be a realtively fresh and healthy choice... and it's usually faster than fast food.

There are just so many options that are as easy (or easier) than fast food. We just don't eat it because in our opinion, it's poison.

As for the lunchmeat that is put on Subway sandwiches... OMG that is just nasty stuff. We don't eat the mainstream stuff because of the preservatives and fillers, MSG and HFCS, but have you guys seen *how* these meats are processed??







It's disgusting. It have no doubt it would change your mind about thinking anything at Subway is even a little bit healthy.

These animals are butchered "en masse" then they're broken down into this nasty slurry with "emulsifiers" and "additives", extruded into these plastic bags, cooked in the plastic, taken out, injected with "flavoring" (MSG, HFCS, additives, preservatives), then sterilized with a solution, packed into more plastic, then sterilized again. Modern Marvels on the History Channel, "The history of deli meats". Blech! It's not even meant to be a "shock" documentary, but it will shock people who care about "natural family living", for sure.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I think Chiptole is a bit higher as far as quality of ingredients goes.

They have free range pork so I usually get that.

http://www.chipotle.com/#/flash/fwi_fare

Thanks for posting this link - I will have DH look it over


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a Chipotle somewhere in Seattle I've been wanting to go to-even though I don't do fast foods, period. But we have to ride the ferry across to Seattle and figure out how to get there by bus...my husband wouldn't understand going to all that trouble for a place to eat.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I have been sick every single time I have eaten at Subway so my body definitely considers it junk


----------



## annawest (May 4, 2009)

It's junk food to me (in the same vein as any processed, additive-laden food), but it's still food. Some things, like soda, candy, and chips, I don't even really think of as food at all.


----------

